# Lcd?hd?



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

we have Charter cable which has about 8 HD channels. Our tv is not lcd or hd. We were thinking of getting new tv but most are lcd and hd and some are plasma. We don't want to change to satellite which has a few more hd channels. I understand that picture on a hd tv not on hd channel is awful? then why are so many people buying hd tv's? the non hd channels outnumber the hd channels. The man yesterday told me that most tv channels were suppose to be hd by now and so the manufacturers made zillions of hd tv's in anticipation.He said the new date now is 2009 and he said that the last major one (cbs, or nbc, or abc don't know which one it is)is scheduled to go hd next week. Can anyone tell me that the non hd channels are good on any particular brand of tv? plasma vs lcd????I see signs in the stores by the hd tv's that " the picture you see here is not what you will see at home if you do not have HD signal) but yet there are stacks and stacks of hd tv's. I am confused. Are people buying hd tv's for the few hd channels and having poor quality on the other channels? thanks everyone.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tawnya,

You have every reason to be confused! Even many of those of us that follow these things closely have a hard time keeping it all straight! But to answer your question a little bit at least, it is true that many HD TV's do not do a particularly good job of displaying non-HD content. It all comes down to how well they 'scale' the image. That is to say convert the image from it's broadcast non-HD resolution to the native resolution of the display itself.

Beyond that, there are other issues of just what HD TV really is. As it stands now, there are 18 (count em) different resolution/scanning/format combinations that all claim to be - and are recognized to some degree - as High Definition. And in the early days, the TV's built for one tended to do a pretty crappy job at displaying the others! Talk about a crap shoot! That is all getting worked out now, but it is still confusing. Also, don't expect the HD that CBS broadcasts to be the same as that of NBC, which may be different than ABC (Don't even get me started on cable and satellite variations!). The bottom line is, to really understand it all takes a lot of time and research. More than most people have or care to invest. Still, HD - or at least digital - TV is the wave of the future, and it my belief that to buy anything less at this time is a mistake.

The only really simple answer that I can give you, is to find a retailer that 1) has people knowledgeable enough about their product and your market to steer you in the right direction, and 2) are willing to let you try a set out at home. That may mean buying the unit you 'think' you want, but doing so with the understanding that you can swap it for another if it does not work out.

Most of the Big Box stores are going to balk at that, but if you have somebody like a Magnolia in town, they are who you want to see. Good luck Tawnya, and feel free to give me a call if you have any questions. There are also several other people here on the forum that can steer you right, in this, your time of need!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

excellent questions. I went over to HD TV about 2 years ago - will NEVER go back. picture is unbelieveable. watching 'regular' (or standard definition = SD) on an HD TV is just fine - no worse than SD TV on a regular SD TV of the same size and quality. plasma and LCD are a horse a piece. each has some up and down side, but pretty much even out. BTW, there are SD plasma and SD LCD TV's, so be sure you are getting an HD set if you choose to upgrade (there are currently 2 HD formats, 1080i, and 720p, though newer sets are coming our in 1080p. 1080i draws 1080 'lines' across the screen, but only 540 at a time rapidly alternating between the odd and even lines to generate a picture. 720p draws every line every time. honestly, most people couldn't tell the difference if they are side by side).

personally, I got a DLP TV. ( http://www.dlp.com/#Scene_1 ) its like plasma or LCD, but it's not thin enough to hang on the wall. it's about 16 inches front to back and sits perfectly on the cabinet in my basement. picture is amazing, and about half the price of plasma or LCD. my 56 inch set weighs in at about 75 pounds!! i think our 20 inch tube TV weighs that much. I've got a samsung, as they were reveiwed and rated very highly at the time, and got a good rec from ourlocal TV guy. here's a link to some reviews on c/net.

http://reviews.cnet.com/Televisions/2001-6....html?tag=glnav

if you have specific questions, feel free to PM me.

scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

stapless said:


> excellent questions. I went over to HD TV about 2 years ago - will NEVER go back. picture is unbelieveable. watching 'regular' (or standard definition = SD) on an HD TV is just fine - no worse than SD TV on a regular SD TV of the same size and quality. plasma and LCD are a horse a piece. each has some up and down side, but pretty much even out. BTW, there are SD plasma and SD LCD TV's, so be sure you are getting an HD set if you choose to upgrade (there are currently 2 HD formats, 1080i, and 720p, though newer sets are coming our in 1080p. 1080i draws 1080 'lines' across the screen, but only 540 at a time rapidly alternating between the odd and even lines to generate a picture. 720p draws every line every time. honestly, most people couldn't tell the difference if they are side by side).
> 
> personally, I got a DLP TV. ( http://www.dlp.com/#Scene_1 ) its like plasma or LCD, but it's not thin enough to hang on the wall. it's about 16 inches front to back and sits perfectly on the cabinet in my basement. picture is amazing, and about half the price of plasma or LCD. my 56 inch set weighs in at about 75 pounds!! i think our 20 inch tube TV weighs that much. I've got a samsung, as they were reveiwed and rated very highly at the time, and got a good rec from ourlocal TV guy. here's a link to some reviews on c/net.
> 
> ...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tawnya,

I just went through the same thing, out Sony Trinitron (picture tube) TV took a dump so we were forced to buy a new TV, We decided it was a good time to buy a HD so we started to look, and the more I researched the more info I found and different opinions too. We finally decided on the Plasma and love it.

All the standard TV stations look great as good or better than out old Sony. HD will blow you away, on a football game you can see the blades of grass and when the camera shows the people in the stands you can see what everyone is doing like picking their nose on row 50







We have 15 HD channels and several pay HD like HBO HD. and adding more all the time.

Another nice feature is I can use the TV as a computer monitor, nothing like a 42" monitor. Playing Flight-simulator in a 42" monitor is cool. A slide show it nice too, Your digital pictures look outstanding on a HD TV.

The reason we decided on the Plasma was 1. I really liked the picture the best, 2. It had lots of connectors like VGA, component, HDMI, DVI, S-video, standard video, Optical and Coaxial audio out, DHTV tuner, The VGA connector was a big selling point for me. 3. I like that I can see the picture from the side of the TV. 4. thin and lite 3.9" thick.

No mater which one you buy Plasma, LCD or DLP look at the TV playing and compare them all have good pictures but one brand will look different than another one. One of the things I noticed it when there is motion like in a football game things get fuzzy like weird looking while others don't. So compare one to another.

The only one I didn't consider was the DLP because I just didn't have the room for one. The DLP tend to be the largest ones the most bang for the buck but the ones I looked at started at like 50" Now if I was in my new house I would consider one. I would also say make sure you have at least 1080i resolution.

Good luck


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

What they said -plus:
Make sure it at least supports 480i,480p,720i, and 1080i at this time. Down the road 1080p.
Make sure it has a HDMI input, two HDMI inputs are better'
Note: Not all HDMI is created the same, the standard is changing all the time. Earlier HDMI was ver 1.0 and 1.1. I understand they are up to 1.3. Because of this your cable/sat receiver may not match up to what you buy, but no one can tell you ahead of time what version you are buying.. As a consequence make sure your HD set has at least two sets of componet inputs.
HD is in its infancy, buyer beware! But, the more people that buy HD sets the more HD programming will be offered.
If your buying for camping - you will get over the air HD channels near major cities only. The dish for sat HD is about three times the size of a normal one and sent in mpeg4 format.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just when you think you've figured out all this...you also need to factor in how far away you will be viewing the TV from.

Here is the link to more info
http://www.engadgethd.com/2006/12/09/1080p...to-screen-size/


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

DD,

Take note, the newer HDTV's will take a DIGITAL feed from cable or satellite and make it every bit as viewable as your old TV. The HD feeds will obviously be what you are paying to see and you will not be disappointed.

If you do not have access to at least a digital cable feed and do not want to go satellite, you are better off not buying an HDTV until you have access to digital TV feeds or want to get a satellite. What I am reiterating here is, YOU MUST have a quality digital feed. Be it over an old rabbit ears antennae or through cable or through a satellite feed. Analog feeds aka Standard Definition (SD) you still see on your local (non-digital) channels will not drive a new HDTV as good as you want it to. Hence the stories you heard about the picture looking fuzzy and not very good. HDTV were not developed for the old standard.....they are the gateway to the ever growing new standard of digital television.

Btw, I've had my HDTV (Sony KDF-55XS955) for almost 1.5 years now and it still awes me nearly every day with something I see on it in HD.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

I work for a cable company here in the Central Valley of California. I still have to do my research on what T.V. I will buy. I would not buy anything less than the 1080 resolutions. We have 14 HD channels and try to acquire more as they become available. Yes, satellite does have a few more HD channels but in my area cable is the way to go (IMHO). HD channels is like watching T.V. they way it is supposed to be. Sports and Discovery in HD is incomparable. We are 100% digital, some cable around the country are not quite there yet. Satellite is 100% digital. If I have to replace a T.V. it will be an HDTV. Unfortunately I will have to get one in the near future.

The bottom line is do your research and make sure you are getting the T.V. that you want, not what the salesperson wants. By the way, the TVs that you see in the store are adjusted to make the picture as bright as possible. They make you think that the picture is going to be like that in your living room.

It does still amaze me that people here know everything there is about an Outback and then more. Outbackers Rock!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm in the technical side of the TV business and have spent the last three years in the HD world. The best way to pick and HD TV is to look at them side by side with true HD content playing on them. This is hard to do in most of the retail stores since the video they play may or may not be true HD. Plasma, LCD, DLP, and CRT HD displays all have advantages and disadvantage. The bottom line is pick the one that looks the best to your eye that is in your price range. 1080i is perferable as well.

I would also look for 2 HDMI inputs. You will want one for your cable/sat box and one for your HD DVD player.

Don't by the really expensive HDMI cables. I use $45 cables and they will work just as good as the $129 cables the sales guy will try to convince you to buy.

The BEST looking HD content is free from your local off air TV stations. You can get all of the local network channels with a standard antenna in most areas. Here is a site that will help you determine if you are in an area that can receive the local off air channels and help determine the size of antenna that you will need.

antennaweb.org

My personal preference is the Sharp Aquos LCD TVs. They have some good deals at Costco on them as well as the sony's. I would avoid the Vizio brand.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> excellent questions. I went over to HD TV about 2 years ago - will NEVER go back. picture is unbelieveable. watching 'regular' (or standard definition = SD) on an HD TV is just fine - no worse than SD TV on a regular SD TV of the same size and quality. plasma and LCD are a horse a piece. each has some up and down side, but pretty much even out. BTW, there are SD plasma and SD LCD TV's, so be sure you are getting an HD set if you choose to upgrade (there are currently 2 HD formats, 1080i, and 720p, though newer sets are coming our in 1080p. 1080i draws 1080 'lines' across the screen, but only 540 at a time rapidly alternating between the odd and even lines to generate a picture. 720p draws every line every time. honestly, most people couldn't tell the difference if they are side by side).
> 
> personally, I got a DLP TV. ( http://www.dlp.com/#Scene_1 ) its like plasma or LCD, but it's not thin enough to hang on the wall. it's about 16 inches front to back and sits perfectly on the cabinet in my basement. picture is amazing, and about half the price of plasma or LCD. my 56 inch set weighs in at about 75 pounds!! i think our 20 inch tube TV weighs that much. I've got a samsung, as they were reveiwed and rated very highly at the time, and got a good rec from ourlocal TV guy. here's a link to some reviews on c/net.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

it's a tough choice, you know. it's alot more money for the HD. i think regular TV's will continue to work past 2009. I can't imagine everyone will own an HD TV by then. what i can tell you is no matter which one you pick, if you go with HD, the picture is awesome!! also remember that in many markets, HD is FREE!! I get my local channels off of an antena on my roof. I'm about 60 miles west of minneapolis/st paul, and i can pick up their signal. if you live near a major market/big city, you may be able to do the same. I also have dish network, and their HD package gives me like 30+ channels plus locals in HD.

i would agree that it is overwhelmingly confusing as you start to think about your options. I would also suggest that owning a TT was just as overwhelming at first. You were able to figure out all the options and trade offs, etc with that choice, and I think you will make a good choice with your research on TV's as well.

Good luck and merry christmas!!

scott


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

If you want even more HD channel options look at Dish Network. They have more HD channels than anyone else out there. A couple years ago they bought out a company called VOOM. Which was a satilite company that only had HD channels. I just upgraded to a HD DVR from Dish Network and I currently get 28 HD Channels.

Toolman


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yeah Tawnya, what they said!





























LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Yeah Tawnya, what they said!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Well I can't help you very much on this subject but I can give you my outlook on the HD tv we bought. We went to Circuit City 2 years ago Christmas and looked at all the different brands. We had them play HD on them then we had the guy switch to SD and we comparded the different picture quality. We ended up buying a Panasonic 51" LCD 1080i hd TV. It worked great and the picture is awsome but about every 6-7 months the lamp would burn out. They are covered under warrentty but what a pain.
To make a long story short Panasonic did a recall on quite a few of their LCD model TV's and we were included in the recall. Last week we got a call, out of the blue, from the local Panasonic rep that our new TV was in and when do we want it delivered. It turned out that the local TV repair guy turned in our TV unknown to us for a replacement TV because of the multiple lamp burnouts.
So, we now have a new 56" DLP HD TV, it has some kind of Texas instrument chip and color wheel in it. The picture is twice as good as the last one we had.
When you go looking try to get the DLP with the Texas instrument setup as well as all the other things people already mentioned. Also get the extended warrentty on the lamp. Have them connect the TV's for HD and SD and compare the two pictures, this step alone really narrowed down the brand options for us when we were looking. Good luck and take your time looking at all the different brands. Kirk


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I will add my experience for what it's worth. I went thru the same thing about a year ago. We bought a 42 inch Panasonic plasma. We have had it about a year and it has been great. I ended up choosing an ED not HD and could not really tell the difference when it was side-by-side with HD models in the store. Ours has a tuner that will handle all signal types and display at ED resolution. We just have plain old cable not digital service and the picture is great. We replaced a 32 inch tube TV and the difference is huge. The color and briliance of the plasma just on regular cable is amazing. DVD play back is fantastic!. We looked at DLPs cause you can get the huge screens but we were told you had to replace the projector bulbs ever 2 or 3 years and they could cost several hundred dollars. My advise is go with a HD plasma you will not be sorry, and you won't feel the urge to upgrade for a long time.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

If your cable company broadcasts digital simulcast (analog channels replicated in digital) then get a digital tv.
The analog tuners in LCD,Plasma TV's are worth $10.

DLP is the best over all picture. Most bulbs last 3000hrs. Thats 500 days watching 6 hours a day every day. Bulbs are user replaceable.

LCD lamps are not user replaceable.

I'm waiting another year for the 2nd gen cable card models to hit the market.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I still have our only TV - 27inch CRT. Works good for the hour a week we watch it.









I have always found Crutchfield to be very smart on car stereos so they may be just as helpful with all that fancy TV stuff you all are talking about.

J-


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Well I can't help you very much on this subject but I can give you my outlook on the HD tv we bought. We went to Circuit City 2 years ago Christmas and looked at all the different brands. We had them play HD on them then we had the guy switch to SD and we comparded the different picture quality.
> Kirk


That's what I did too. I had things narrowed down to two 42" TVs - a Panasonic plasma EDTV and another (forget the brand) LCD HDTV. The picture was great on both on the HDTV feed. On the SDTV feed, the Panasonic still had a very nice picture







but the LCD picture was blurry.








Factor in also that the LCD cost $1000 more, and guess which one I took home


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

kjdj said:


> DLP is the best over all picture. Most bulbs last 3000hrs. Thats 500 days watching 6 hours a day every day. Bulbs are user replaceable.
> 
> *LCD lamps are not user replaceable*.


Not to hijack this thread, but I have to respond and say that LCD lamps are user replaceable on at least some models. My Sony model (KDF-55XS955 http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-hom...S955&LOC=3) in particular is user replaceable and easy as can be to do yourself. I have not had to replace mine yet after 1.5 years of use but after reading up on how to do it when the day comes, it should take me about 5 minutes.

Carry on.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

hdmi inputs are they used for your sat box and not ur reg inputs


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

macfish said:


> hdmi inputs are they used for your sat box and not ur reg inputs


Generally you will plug your most important video input source to the TV HDMI port. If you have two HDMI ports on your TV, you can plug in either an A/V system (if you don't run your Sat HDMI through the A/V unit first) or a DVD player or a Playstation 3.









I currently run my Sat box into the TV HDMI port and when I ever get my hands on a PS3, I will use the second TV HDMI port for that unit (which will also function as my DVD player).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You can alway add a switch, that allows multiple inputs and one output. This will allow you to have more devices then you have input on your TV.

Here is an example of a 5 to 1 HDMI switch.


----------

